# Car license renewal / MOT



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

I bought a 2 year old car in July last year. I will need to renew the annual license (?) and also as it will be 3 years old this year, I believe I need to do the equivalent of a MOT, is that correct?
Where do I get the MOT done, and how do I renew the annual license?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

"Annual license"? If you mean something like a Road Tax / Road Fund License then there isn't one in France. The only thing is for the Controle Technique (every two years) with an annual emissions check if it deemed a commercial vehicle or car based van, along with the obvious Car Insurance.

The MOT in France is the Controle Technique and these are undertaken at an official CT Station (not the car dealer/repair shop).


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

And the Certificat d'Immatriculation (Carte Gris) will tell you when the first CT is required.


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

For cars, the contrôle technique starts the year they are 4 years old and from then on every 2 years:


> Le *contrôle technique* doit être effectué dans les 6 mois précédent le 4ème anniversaire de la première mise en circulation de votre véhicule, puis tous les deux ans...


----------



## ferrad (Jul 10, 2019)

LesFroggitts said:


> And the Certificat d'Immatriculation (Carte Gris) will tell you when the first CT is required.


ok thanks, the card says before 31 May 2022. So I just get this done and then I'm ok for another 2 years? No other costs / road tax, etc?


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

You'll get a sticker on your windscreen showing the date of your next CT, i.e. two years later.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

ferrad said:


> ok thanks, the card says before 31 May 2022. So I just get this done and then I'm ok for another 2 years? No other costs / road tax, etc?


The Controle Technique is a fairly intensive control of the state of the vehicle. If they find anything that isn't up to standards, you may be allowed a fairly short period of time to make the repair - usually 24 or 48 hours, I think it is now - and then the car needs to be re-evaluated.



LesFroggitts said:


> The MOT in France is the Controle Technique and these are undertaken at an official CT Station (not the car dealer/repair shop).


But one little add-on to this. You can ask your local repair shop or dealer if they will do the CT as part of a regular maintenance service. They take the car to the CT station and bring it back to the garage where you can then pick it up. My husband gets his CT done through the dealership and I just take my car into the garage for its service check (oil, brakes, routine maintenance) and they do the CT (for a fee, obviously). 

Most places that do this will do a quick pre-control check to make sure everything is OK, and they can call you to authorize anything that may need doing beforehand (tire tread, brake pads, etc.) if they notice it.


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> you may be allowed a fairly short period of time to make the repair - usually 24 or 48 hours, I think it is now


A bit longer than that, Bev  you have 2 months to get your car fixed and to arrange a _contre-visite_.


> En cas de *contre*-*visite*, le véhicule doit être présenté dans un délai n'excédant pas 2 mois à compter de la date du *contrôle technique* périodique défavorable.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lydi said:


> A bit longer than that, Bev  you have 2 months to get your car fixed and to arrange a _contre-visite_.


Isn't there something about what type of deficiency is involved? Or maybe the more serious deficiencies now involve the car being immobilized on the spot or something? Anyhow, a couple years ago everyone here was moaning about the new, more expensive and more difficult CT. Or maybe they just backed down after announcing all that. (Yet another reason to ask your garagist if they will do the regular maintenance and take the car in for its CT!)


----------



## Lydi (Nov 27, 2016)

I've just delved a bit further and you're right Bev. 
Depending on the defect they pick up on (mainly brakes, steering and badly worn tyres), you get a "défaillance critique" sticker on your windscreen. This allows you just to drive home and arrange for repairs but otherwise you can't put the car on the road until it's repaired. 
The contrôle technique doesn't have the authority to immobilise a vehicle but the police could if you get caught. 
You still have 2 months before you have to go back for your contre-visite.


----------



## Befuddled (Jul 9, 2021)

Correct.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Lydi, thanks for checking that out. I thought I had heard something like that - but never really looked into it. Though one time (before this change) I did manage to "forget" to get my car CT'd until 2 years after the due date! It was only when I went to the garage to get it done that they noticed I'd been driving around for a full two years on an expired sticker. But the CT place just tested it and no harm, no foul, I guess. Or else I was very, very lucky all that time.


----------

